# pachnoda beetles



## kickswithticks (Apr 20, 2009)

hi there sorry if this has been gone over a million times before but i brought some pachnoda grubs from the shop as live food all i wanna know is some are cocooning now 3 out of 10 ... what species are they lickly to be as ive seen some nice green ones on google any help or info would be great as i cant say i would be to happy if after bout 6 weeks they come out brown ...... anyone?


thanks alot cheers


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

they will come out yellow and brown and take about 4-5 months to hatch


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

They will look like this, here is one that I produced


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

As stated they will be Pachnoda marginata. If you want more colourful / interesting ones you would need to buy from beetle suppliers. 


Pic just shows different colour variations of same beetle


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

snowgoose said:


> As stated they will be Pachnoda marginata. If you want more colourful / interesting ones you would need to buy from beetle suppliers.
> 
> 
> Pic just shows different colour variations of same beetle


wow cant wait till mine take off in numbers like that.

Do you find the beetles to be a bit lethargic? Like very very slow moving, without much strength. Almost as if they are half dead? lol


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

If they were intended as food they may not have been fed as well as those intended for culture. You may find they are a bit wishy washy when they hatch. I'd just wait and see what you get, they will still breed for you and if fed correctly their grubs should be fine, or you could introduce a few from new stock to strenghten the line.
Afraid you do have a while to wait tho. It took me quite a while to establish mine (almost gave up at one point) but then suddenly they 'took off ' so good luck with them.


----------



## kickswithticks (Apr 20, 2009)

*beetles*

thanks for all the replys everyone it was a great help ive decided to wait i think is worth it so i will defo keep them funny they take longer then an egg o hatch tho. thanks for the great pic of them all thats my target now lol thanks again also 1 quick question if im a begginer with bettles but not inverts ie mantids sticks assasin bugs should i still buy grubs online for a differnt colour or would they just perish thanks again:2thumb:


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Our beardie enjoys pacnodas :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Cockys Royals said:


> Our beardie enjoys pacnodas :whistling2:


that's the usual reason for breeding this species


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

snowgoose said:


> that's the usual reason for breeding this species


LOL I may as well breed them ive got 47 eggs in incubator & more on the way.:whistling2:


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

Cockys Royals said:


> LOL I may as well breed them ive got 47 eggs in incubator & more on the way.:whistling2:


oo could you show me what the eggs look like? I presumed that they would be too small to see?
Any pics?


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

I think Cockys Royals means beardie eggs. The pachnoda eggs are white, spherical and about 2mm across and dammed hard to find in the sub.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Slinkies mum said:


> I think Cockys Royals means beardie eggs. The pachnoda eggs are white, spherical and about 2mm across and dammed hard to find in the sub.


yeah I think your right about the eggs being beardie and not pachnoda


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

snowgoose said:


> yeah I think your right about the eggs being beardie and not pachnoda


lol whooops


----------

